# Mefo mit der Brandungsrute?



## Keule71 (3. Februar 2017)

Moin zusammen, war schon mal einer geziehlt mit der Brandungsangel auf Mefo-Jagd?
-Dachte an ein langes Vorfach mit einer 2 m Mundschnur mit Auftrieb?


----------



## Roter Piranha (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mefo mit der Brandungsrute?*

Was soll das bringen ,ausser kein drill Spaß ? 3m spinnrute und sbirolino wirft sich genauso weit.  Wir hatten neulich erst eine an der brandungsrute,aber die biss auf wattwürmer ganz normal auf paternoster.


----------



## KxKx2 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mefo mit der Brandungsrute?*

Wieso kein Drillspaß? 
 Es gibt ja Beachbrandungsruten mit leichteren Wurfgewichten. Da macht sich einer mal  Gedanken, und fischt nicht so wie die meisten anderen Meerforellenngler#6

 Probieren, vielleicht  klappt es sogar sehr gut#c


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mefo mit der Brandungsrute?*

Fueher haben wir immer grosse pose genomes und lebendigen Koederfisch genomen.heute darts das nicht in Deutschland. Grosser haken und davor gr.10 haken mit 1 cm seeringelwurm oder wattwurm dran und bisschen den luetten Haeuten lassen.  Wenn du Glueck hast ist die mefohunter schneller als du den kleinen abhaengen kannst


----------



## Keule71 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mefo mit der Brandungsrute?*

Ich werde beim nächsten brandeln mal eine Rute so testen


----------



## ATRiot01 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mefo mit der Brandungsrute?*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Fueher haben wir immer grosse pose genomes und lebendigen Koederfisch genomen.heute darts das nicht in Deutschland. Grosser haken und davor gr.10 haken mit 1 cm seeringelwurm oder wattwurm dran und bisschen den luetten Haeuten lassen.  Wenn du Glueck hast ist die mefohunter schneller als du den kleinen abhaengen kannst


 
Ernsthaft? Überbeissermontage für MeFo im Land der Verbote? Würde mich mal intressiren was ein Kontroletti dazu sagen würde bzw. wie du ihm den grossen Haken über dem kleinen an dem der Tobi oder was auch immer hängt erklären möchtest. Wenn man schon meint mit lebenden KöFi angeln zu müssen dann doch bitte auch richtig und nicht so ein Pseydogetue.

Ganz ab davon ging es dem TE ja um das Fischen mit der Brandungsrute, und da dürfte der lebende KöFi eher ausscheiden, den Wurf würde er wohl kaum überstehen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mefo mit der Brandungsrute?*

Ich benutze diese methode selbst bei angelveranstaltungen in England mit Grossen welsposen.(300g). Die sehen nicht gerne, wenn man kleine pollack,Wolfsbarsche ect.am haken haengt.

Ich kann ja nicht sagen was am Haken haengt? In der Regel sind die sowieso in 20 minuten vertilgt


----------

